# little cleaning up



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Zoe's face gets very messy in between the month of going to groomer. If I went to petco or on amazon and I wanted to buy a trimmer just to do her nose/ face in between grooming what would I buy?


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

You will probably get some advice from other tpoo owners. I personally would buy the clipper off the Internet and get a clipper that can use different length blades, like an Andis 2 speed. That would give you the option of grooming more than the face later if you want. An alternative is to look for a clipper that has a lever that allows you to adjust the length of the cut. That might be all you are looking for. If you decide to get a one blade clipper, look for one that comes with combs.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

went to petco and bought a Andis that comes with combs, it was 30$. I really didn't want to spend more since she is groomed every 4 or 5 weeks.
Thanks for the advice. Tried to do her face and she wasn't very cooperative. It didn't come easily off and I was afraid to hurt her. She is good for tooth brushing and being brushed.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

There is a lot of info in the forum about getting puppies use to grooming. If you are concentrating on the face only, practice holding her muzzle briefly, then praising and/or rewarding her when she doesn't make a fuss. You can add words like "hold still" while you are doing it. Also get her use to the clippers. Plug it in near you, turning it off and on, then let her smell it, then put it close to her. You have to be able to hold her muzzle to do her face. Watch videos on youtube to see how.

Zoe is young. Just keep at it doing what you can and she will get use to it. Your efforts will make her grooming visits a better experience for her and the groomer.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I do Willow's in between... She gets more cooperative each time....I also do her feet.... It had gotten easier every time...I do it about every 2 weeks...and then groom every 6-8. What clipper did you get..I need a better one.

I did her FFT yesterday.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

My advice, do not let your teenaged daughter clip on your dog! Someone ruined Willow's tail.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

hopetocurl said:


> I do Willow's in between... She gets more cooperative each time....I also do her feet.... It had gotten easier every time...I do it about every 2 weeks...and then groom every 6-8. What clipper did you get..I need a better one.
> 
> I did her FFT yesterday.


 I got the Andis ultra clip for 30$. I don't love it , but hey it was 30$.
If anybody recommends something better for a little more I would buy. I really only want to do face in between going every 4 or 5 weeks.
Maybe if she would have stayed still it would have worked better.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

I bought the Andis Pro Animal 7 PC set on ebay for $59 because I wanted something quieter for Raven's face than my Oster A5. This worked really well for the face and it's lighter weight that I expected. She is still pretty wiggly at 8 mo but gets a little better each time. Also got a 15 blade because while I like the 10, I thought the 15 might last a bit longer between grooms which it has.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If you look on PetEdge, they often have clippers on sale. You might also find a good deal on eBay or something along those lines. I have a Wahl Bravura mini that I use for feet and sani. I have a Wahl Bravura that is my travel clipper and an Andis Pulse Ion for at home. Both the regular size Bravura and the Andis have 5 in 1 blades, but I also have a set of combs for both of them. I use the larger clippers for face (but then again Lily is bigger than Zoe) and body. I also would say you want to invest time in helping her accept being groomed by you. Hold the clipper touching her face with it off. Praise and treat for calm acceptance. Hold the clipper near her face with it on and do the same praise and treat. I still give Lily treats along the way for being patient (I am slow).


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Raven's Mom said:


> I bought the Andis Pro Animal 7 PC set on ebay for $59 because I wanted something quieter for Raven's face than my Oster A5. This worked really well for the face and it's lighter weight that I expected. She is still pretty wiggly at 8 mo but gets a little better each time. Also got a 15 blade because while I like the 10, I thought the 15 might last a bit longer between grooms which it has.



I see the pro animal on amazon for 60$. the reviews said it got very hot , but people liked. Does it get really hot?
I am returning the 30 $ ones because they did not do the job well enough.
I really just wan to do her face in between groomings but I do not want a piece of garbage. I want the hair to come right off since she will not sit very long.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

$30 clipper won't last long and if her face isn't clean, even less. An Arco Moser or the Bravura (most love, I personally don't like) or an Andis 2 speed. Yes, more money, but 
5+ years vs. maybe one year and possible clipper burns and clipper not having enough power and pulling on hair, money well spent.

How fuzzy does her face get if she gets groomed every 4 weeks? Can't get that fuzzy. If she doesn't have a clean face, just keep the hair clean and brushed/combed.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

loves said:


> $30 clipper won't last long and if her face isn't clean, even less. An Arco Moser or the Bravura (most love, I personally don't like) or an Andis 2 speed. Yes, more money, but
> 5+ years vs. maybe one year and possible clipper burns and clipper not having enough power and pulling on hair, money well spent.
> 
> How fuzzy does her face get if she gets groomed every 4 weeks? Can't get that fuzzy. If she doesn't have a clean face, just keep the hair clean and brushed/combed.


It gets pretty messy because if you look in her pic at the bottom I do not go down to full shaving of nose/face.
I am returning the 30$ ones, the question is what to get.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

the andi 2 speed detachable is 104$. Don't want to spend more than 100$ , does anyone have these?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't but I do love the Andis Pulse Ion that I have. I also think there are people who have the Andis 2 speed that are very happy.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Those are 150$. I am not looking to spend more than 100$. All I really want to do is her face between groomings. Is there a better one for 100$? any recommendations?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Try looking on Craig's List or eBay for a good one at a better price. Maybe that would give you the best of both worlds.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...A0AFEBEFB3&show=12&view=grid&wec-locale=en_US

I have this Wahl mini arco and it works great on my toy Poodles...doesn't over heat. It's small so it's maneuverable on their tiny places. It is really all I need. And it's lower than your price point.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...A0AFEBEFB3&show=12&view=grid&wec-locale=en_US
> 
> I have this Wahl mini arco and it works great on my toy Poodles...doesn't over heat. It's small so it's maneuverable on their tiny places. It is really all I need. And it's lower than your price point.


Thanks so much! i am going to buy this one since you are happy with it. it is a better price at Petedge than amazon. Thank you


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

mom2six said:


> I see the pro animal on amazon for 60$. the reviews said it got very hot , but people liked. Does it get really hot?
> I am returning the 30 $ ones because they did not do the job well enough.
> I really just wan to do her face in between groomings but I do not want a piece of garbage. I want the hair to come right off since she will not sit very long.


Most clippers will get hot when being used. It is the most common complaint against clippers (other than they stopped working). Some people spray their clipper with cool lube, other people switch out the blades. I am reading up on the KM10 brushless clipper which I know has been mentioned here. Supposedly the brushless clippers will not get hot.

If all you are doing is the face and maybe the feet, I don't think you need to worry about the clippers heating up. I presently have an A5 clipper and a Wahl 2-speed. I have had them for about 10 years and I put a #10 blade in one clipper and a 4F on the other, and I use them both. Over the years I have not replaced the clipper but have bought numerous sizes of blades which I can put on either clipper.

Now the rocker on-off switch on the Wahl is not operating well. I find it hard to turn it on. I am getting a little tired of the underpowered Oster A5. So I am looking for a new clipper even though these 2 are still working. I want a clipper with more power and since I clip 2 dogs, it would be nice if it didn't heat up. If my next clipper lasts for 10 years as these have, then I wouldn't mind spending up to $200 for it.

Oster, Wahl, and Andis are the most popular brands. If you can change the blade, there is a smaller blade (5/8"?) that is good for the feet of toy poodles. Then you can use a #10 or #15 for the face. #10 blades come with most clippers. Most single speed clippers in those brands are $100 or a little more. 

Again, unless you are planning to clip the entire body of your poodle, I would not worry about the clipper heating up. Even so, clipping the body of a toy would not take as long as a standard, and the clippers can work for 15 minuties or so before they get real hot. If you use a comb on your clipper, the dog will not even feel the hot clipper.

Chances are whatever clipper you get will not be your last. We usually try to spend a little for our first clipper and later want something better.

ETA: I see you decided to get the Wahl Mini Arco. That is a nice touch up clipper. Just be careful not to clip too close to the skin. You can shave off too much hair easily if you are not using a comb. Hope it works out well for you.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

As long as it does face well.
Poodleb _ you are happy with the job on the face?

Minipoo_ So you think it's a good choice? I am not so worried about getting so close to face as I am scared, so scared to hurt her.I want something that takes it off fast since she will not sit.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

My breeder and I love our Wahl Moser 5 in 1-s for face feet and tail! 

Rebecca


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I happen to have the Wahl Mini Arco. I also bought it because it was recommended on the PF. It is not my main clipper. I use it around the entrance to the ear. I use it on the feet before I dremel my dog's nails. I also use it on their belly. It is quiet and cuts well.

I do not have a toy sized dog. My dogs are about the size of small standards, and I shave their faces. So I use my A5 clippers with a #10 blade on their face. The mini arco would be too small to do the face of my dogs, but it is very handy for touch ups, which is perhaps what you want.

Be sure to clean the clipper with a brush after each use and to oil before putting it away. I leave the mini arco plugged in all the time because I did find that it did not hold a charge for long if I left it unplugged while storing it. I suppose that is my only criticism of it.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Be sure to not dig or press to hard till you get use to the #30 blade. Be especially light with your touch around the sani. I use canned air to get trapped hair out from behind the blade. You can't get it with just the brush. I oil mine about every other use...a few drops along the length then run them for a few seconds to spread the oil out. I can do Maurice's shaved places and put the comb on and do his body and the still don't get too hot. But if his hair is too long I need to scissor 1st. So that is probably not effective on a lot of thick hair.

I think since your dog is wiggly still, you need to condition and train to be still, so super short sessions for a while, lots of praise and treats, no scolding. Gradually ask for more duration. Do a couple toes then stop. Be sure to press up on the webbing between toes to make taut. Look for some you tube videos to show how to stretch skin where it's apt to nick. It will become a breeze before you know it. Good luck.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

So i bought the Wahl micro and it worked amazing,thanks so much!
The only thing that is a problem is that it is made in Germany. My grandmother lost all her family in the Holocaust . She was the only one who made it out. She made me promise I would never buy German cars or products.
She died two years ago and probably would kill me, but I do love the product.LOL It is perfect for doing touch ups and that is all I really need. I love that it is tiny too.
I don't really have a problem buying any products made in Germany , but I do feel badly disrespecting my grandmothers wishes.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Did you get the micro or the mini? The one I have is the mini arco.

Anyhow, I understand your being bothered by going against your grandmother's wishes. However, she was living in the past and understandably so. It had to be a nightmare for those people...just an atrocity against human beings. But the people now making products like cars or clippers aren't those people back then and I doubt very much any of them would go along with what those Nazis did back then. It happens that the Germans make many very good, well made, quality products. I usually look for German made things when it comes to certain things...kitchen products, for example. There are a lot of good things made by Japanese too, like many cars. We did bad things to them and they attacked Pearl Harbor in the 2nd world war. But most people have moved along and gotten past that...maybe not all the old timers. But it's pretty irrational to carry on forever something that happened a lot of years ago. What about the civil war? I presume the northerners and southerners, for the most part get along fine these days. 

Anyhow, enough rambling. I do hope you enjoy your new clippers. And it's nice that they didn't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I bought the acro from the link u pasted.
I totally agree with you, but felt badly knowing how my grandmother felt.
When I just redid my kitchen there were so many wonderful products made in Germany I passed up.
My grandmothers life hasnt been easy coming to England so young without family , so I just felt guilty .
Maybe my next purchase will be easier .


----------

